# $85 Track day at Willow Springs- Horse Thief Mile - April 2-3rd in SoCal



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents will be at Willow Springs-Horse Thief Mile- in SoCal-
April 2-3 for a track day,special track day price of only $85.00
(DISCOUNT CODE IS htm5 )
www.extremespeedtrackevents.com
Must register before March 10 for discount


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Discount extended till March 25


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Who's planning on going to this ????


----------

